# Rats in need of homes - Richmond



## ali_bug08 (Feb 9, 2010)

I have some rats that I am no longer able to take care of due to financial difficulties, so I would like to find decent homes for them. I figured this would be a good place to look for prospective adopters who wouldn't lie and just feed them to their reptiles instead (which I've heard of happening with rabbits and such before). Please let me know if you're interested. I'm not looking for any money for them or anything, just good homes. Thanks!

~Jo


----------



## laughingrats (Apr 21, 2010)

Do you have any pictures?


----------

